# protection für lower link?



## sternschnupper (20. September 2011)

hoi!
mag mein 951er sehr, aber was echt doof ist, daß ich mit dem unteren link (und mit dem hinterbau) immer wieder fett auf steinen aufschlage. 
siehe 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...05735_100000191042654_1311770_954308757_n.jpg

hat noch wer das problem?
aufschläge mit dem bashguard oder der kurbel sind mir völlig egal, die stecken das schon weg. aber das link + hinterbau nehmen schon deutlich schaden (und sind deutlich teurer).
möcht mir da bisschen schutz bauen. bisher zwei ideen:
- lexan/alu/plastikrohr aufschneiden (hälfte ca.), und entweder direkt oder mit gewebeband am hinterbau ankleben.
- dicken siliconschlauch nehmen. vorteil: dämpft schläge besser. nachteil: reißt auf? rutscht nicht gut über steine, sondern bleibt hängen?

ideen, vorschläge, einwände?


----------



## lassereinböng (20. September 2011)

spontan ist mir das eingefallen:





könnte doch funktionieren wenn du den verkehr herum auf der linken seite verbaust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (23. September 2011)

guck mal in die aktuelle mountenbike rider auf seite 17. da ist ein bild vom santa cruz syndicate team wie die an die kefü noch zusätzlich 2 bashguards drangeschraubt haben. also nicht nur 1 sondern noch 2 stück von innen an das erste. das geht dann fast über das genze tretlager.
wie das genau beim 951 umsetzbar ist weiß ich so nicht genau. ist auch von der kefü abhängig denk ich mal


----------

